# How long does it take to get chlorophyll taste out?



## I Love THC (May 13, 2010)

hey whats up..i dried my buds for 4 days ( they were very dry ) and there now in jars theyve been in for 2 days and when i smoke it up tastes like chlorophyll .. just wondering if this taste will come out?

Cheers.


----------



## Tagh (May 13, 2010)

did you flush last 2 weeks? To my understanding thats what gets the chlorophyll out.


----------



## sandmonkey (May 13, 2010)

A proper air-tight cure in the dark is what you need. I left my buds to cure for 4 months in the dark and when I finally took 'em out they were a lot less green than when i harvested. The flavor incomparable!

The chlorophyll had definitely broken down:


----------



## jokerjocko (May 14, 2010)

yea i noticed a difference after a week then it continued to improve


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

Just give it time, minimum of 2 weeks to cure, months wont hurt it either.


----------



## blaze1camp (May 14, 2010)

yeah thats what i noticed to after about a week you will start to see a difference...


----------



## rc420 (Dec 31, 2010)

Can someone shed some light and tell me if I am doing this right. Once my buds looked done, I clipped the tree, hung from a string in a dark closet for 5 days, clipped the leaves, and than put it in a Tupperware with the lid cracked. This is my 1st go with growing from home and I def. have the chlorophyll taste, but I have only had it drying for now a total of 1 week. Reading above I should let it dry longer. How long should I hang before storing in a Tupperware? Should the hanging process be in the dark or should I try and get it some light as well? Also, should I seal the Tupperware instead of cracking it for some air? And how long should I leave in the Tupperware? Thank so much for any answers..happy new year


----------



## marinegreen (Dec 31, 2010)

rc420 said:


> Can someone shed some light and tell me if I am doing this right. Once my buds looked done, I clipped the tree, hung from a string in a dark closet for 5 days, clipped the leaves, and than put it in a Tupperware with the lid cracked. This is my 1st go with growing from home and I def. have the chlorophyll taste, but I have only had it drying for now a total of 1 week. Reading above I should let it dry longer. How long should I hang before storing in a Tupperware? Should the hanging process be in the dark or should I try and get it some light as well? Also, should I seal the Tupperware instead of cracking it for some air? And how long should I leave in the Tupperware? Thank so much for any answers..happy new year


drying and curing should be done in 100% darkness

you should use glass vs plastic tupperware but it will work too. you want to totally seal the lid for 12 hours then remove for 2 hrs and do this over and over


----------



## rc420 (Dec 31, 2010)

marinegreen said:


> drying and curing should be done in 100% darkness
> 
> you should use glass vs plastic tupperware but it will work too. you want to totally seal the lid for 12 hours then remove for 2 hrs and do this over and over


 Thank you! How long should this whole process take me..the hanging of the buds>putting in tupperware/jar?


----------



## mafia (Dec 31, 2010)

depends on your temp and humidity


----------



## rc420 (Dec 31, 2010)

im hanging the buds on a string in the closet for a few days with room temp. then stored in the tupperware which is also in room temp.


----------



## mafia (Dec 31, 2010)

specific numbers and humidity numbers, it can make a pretty big difference


----------



## rc420 (Dec 31, 2010)

ballpark figure...I live in NYC and keep my apt relatively @ 73 degrees with a fan blowing from the ceiling.


----------



## mafia (Dec 31, 2010)

ok good luck


----------



## noober doober (Dec 31, 2010)

Tagh said:


> did you flush last 2 weeks? To my understanding thats what gets the chlorophyll out.


flushing does not remove chlorophyl


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 31, 2010)

I hang mine in a prepared dry box for 8-10 days...then jar it.....check after a few hours....if not as dry as it was before jarring, I put it into a paper sack overnight....I continue this until I am happy with how the buds feel......taste usually get much better after 2 weeks...as one poster stated, the longer the better. I love popping the lid off a jar with 3-4 month old date on it!


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hang your buds in complete darkness until it's dry enough you can actually smoke it in a joint then put it in a jar 7/8 full not cram packed and burp it a couple times a day if it feel really moist again pour it out and let it dry again mine usually loose their green taste when they loose the green smell hanging up I bet your trying to rush the drying process I also let a fan blow on mine gently while they're hanging


----------



## Dillinger74 (Oct 28, 2013)

I was just going to tell you to use glass not plastic. Never use paper sacks either. Glass is the way to go.
I found some dark amber colored canning jars that keeps the light out.
It all depends on the strain and the flush for taste but the chlorophyll is a natural part of the plant and IMO you should put the buds in glass jars and open them every day twice a day for 2 weeks for 10 mins each time. After 2 weeks only open the jars once every other day for a week. That makes 5 days of hanging to dry and 3 weeks of opening the jars. At about a month I will open them one more time and then put them away for 2 months and don't touch them. 3 months after harvest you will have killer cured buds but if you want to leave them longer it will only get better with time.


----------

